
Berlin-based language learning app maker Babbel hits 1M paying customers - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/berlin-based-language-learning-app-maker-babbel-hits-1-million-paying-customers/
======
bobby_9x
They took spaced-repetition and added another level of study to it.

Very cool.

